# 2014 North Florida Gathering April 4,5,6



## pineywoods

This years N Fl Gathering will be held April 4,5,6th we are located just outside Tallahassee, Fl and hope y'all can come join us. We look forward to seeing all of our old friends and making lots of new ones. As usual we will have unlimited tent spaces and limited 30 amp sites for RV's, if you want an RV spot with hookups please PM me as they go fast. As usual I will get with the hotel and get special rates for our members and when that is done will put the info into this post. 

You can find lots of info about this Gathering by doing a quick search in this section every member and their family is invited whether you've been a member forever or just joined yesterday. 

The property is located between Tallahassee and Chattahoochee if you plan to attend PM me and I'll get you exact directions.

As I remember things or things need to be added I'll add them to this post so check back once in awhile

The Hampton Inn will be our official Hotel and will be offering discounted room rates of $79.99+ taxes just call them at 850-627-7555 and tell them you are with the Smoking Meat Forums group confirmation number 85533025 and you would like to reserve one of the rooms from that block. Be sure to tell them whether you want a king or two queens. Here's the rest of the info for the hotel

Hampton Inn Quincy

165 Spooner Road

Quincy. FL 32351

I think all the RV hook ups are spoken for already but we have almost limitless dry camp spots or we can get spots at the KOA for a discount I'm sure


----------



## orlandosmoking

Oh yeah!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Time for another road trip.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Reserving days on calendar now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It'll be great to see everyone again.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  some first timers as well.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Already marked the calendar...   It will be great to see old friends and hopefully make new ones....  as usual it's gonna seem like an eternity until we can all get together again....  just got a fresh batch of "Blackberry"...  hope I can save one of em....


----------



## eman

Sherrie says we will be there ! If so, Cajun night Fri, night will be back.


----------



## eman

JckDanls 07 said:


> Already marked the calendar... It will be great to see old friends and hopefully make new ones.... as usual it's gonna seem like an eternity until we can all get together again.... just got a fresh batch of "Blackberry"... hope I can save one of em....


Only 1 ???????. what are you going to drink????


----------



## jammo

Diana, Auggie & I plan on being there. We are actually in Panama City Beach now and was to go back to Missouri the first of March.  I can't think of a better reason to stay an extra month than *THE* gathering.


----------



## bamafan

Great news Bob. I always look forward to seeing you and Sherrie's company. Maybe I can scrounge up summer sausage?


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> Sherrie says we will be there ! If so, Cajun night Fri, night will be back.



Bob..  glad to hear Sherrie is doing better....  Really missed y'all last year...  hope to see ya there....


----------



## TulsaJeff

Sounds like another fun one, Jerry!! Looking forward to it


----------



## solaryellow

Did somebody say North Florida Gathering? :biggrin:

Me and the other hooligans have already been discussing it. Might be bringing yet another new hooligan as well.


----------



## JckDanls 07

solaryellow said:


> Did somebody say North Florida Gathering? :biggrin:
> 
> Me and the other hooligans have already been discussing it. Might be bringing yet another new hooligan as well.



Joel...  that would be great If you came this year...  missed ya at the last one....


----------



## dougmays

I have a yearly charity event i participate in each year that falls on the same date but that is later in the day on Saturday so i think i might try to come up friday night and stay the night and spend the morning and part of the afternoon on Saturday.


----------



## solaryellow

JckDanls 07 said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did somebody say North Florida Gathering? :biggrin:
> 
> Me and the other hooligans have already been discussing it. Might be bringing yet another new hooligan as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel...  that would be great If you came this year...  missed ya at the last one....
Click to expand...


I missed it Keith. I would much rather be there than trying to figure out how our entire infrastructure went tits up. :(


----------



## scootermagoo

Dayum......I will have the Burb full of wife and kids heading back north to Wisconsin from our timeshare in Kissimmee on the 5th.  Should I swing in?  I'll have to hang a left at I10E.


----------



## pineywoods

ScooterMagoo said:


> Dayum......I will have the Burb full of wife and kids heading back north to Wisconsin from our timeshare in Kissimmee on the 5th.  Should I swing in?  I'll have to hang a left at I10E.


Swing in and spend some time we're only 8-10 miles off I-10


----------



## JckDanls 07

ScooterMagoo said:


> Dayum......I will have the Burb full of wife and kids heading back north to Wisconsin from our timeshare in Kissimmee on the 5th.  Should I swing in?  I'll have to hang a left at I10E.



quoting Charlie Daniels....  "I wonder if anybody would think I flipped...  If I went to L.A. via Omaha" ...  should be able to find another route North from the Tallahassee area


----------



## pineywoods

Glad so many people are making plans we look forward to seeing everybody again. It should be another great one


----------



## eman

Vacation added to the work calendar today. Wed thru the follwing Tue.


----------



## boykjo

My vacation was approved... See everyone there...... Hope you can make it Doug


----------



## eman

Any request for Cajun Night on Fri?  Can't guarantee that you will get what you ask for but need some ideas????


----------



## boykjo

Someone did a cajun taters, corn and shrimp last year and it wasnt that hot until I bit into a piece of corn..... My a$$ is still on fire....lol  Looking forward to whatever you make Bob... I'll have my epi pen with me just in case.... I just had my first allergic reaction to shrimp on new years.. watched the clock tick 12 at the ER.........


----------



## JckDanls 07

just put my vacation in today...  looks like Thurs. to be there...  noonish ...  Bob.. whatever you bring I know will be excellent...


----------



## woodz

Hey Pineywoods, sent ya a PM about some directions and such.


----------



## bamafan

Don't be such a wuss Joe. That was just the shops regular shrimp boil. John even toned it down a bit. Drink more beer!


----------



## fife

We are looking forward to seeing everyone there. I have got my time off so does the wife. Sure did miss seeing y'all last year.
Jerry please remember to save me a campsite for the RV if you can.
Thanks Fife:yahoo:


----------



## bigtrain74

Probably won't be down in Florida that first week of April. I would have loved to do this. Hopefully some of my New England brothers on the forum will come together to have a New England Bash.


----------



## callahan4life

Counting down the days!


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> My vacation was approved... See everyone there...... Hope you can make it Doug


Thanks buddy! I'm hoping to come up Friday after work but will have to leave sometime in the afternoon Saturday


----------



## woodz

Could someone send me the address and directions to the gathering...my fam and I were interested in going. Thanks!


----------



## bamafan

Woodz it is close to Tallahassee . Just PM Pineywoods and he has the directions typed up and will send them to you, if he hasn't allready seen this post and done so.


----------



## solaryellow

I would love some more red beans and rice Bob.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Joel..  you coming this year ?


----------



## pineywoods

Hotel info has been added to the first post of this thread


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Wow, y'all have fun :grilling_smilie:   :yahoo:  !  WHB


----------



## pineywoods

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, y'all have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! WHB


Come on down and visit us we'll have people in from all over the place


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Hey, would really like to join y'all but can't fit it into the ever shrinking budget this year.  Do y'all do that event every year ?  If so I would like to join ya at some point.  Have fun for me :banana_smiley:  :grilling_smilie: .  And just remember I'am fresh outta bail money, so y'all gotta behave....  WHB


----------



## van holton

That boil was the best I ever had!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods

Hope y'all have gotten the time off and are making plans


----------



## JckDanls 07

yup..  all set to go...  thanks Jerry


----------



## van holton

carts charged, beer is cold, looking forward to seeing everyone. Van


----------



## eman

Looks like it's going to be red beans w/ smoked ham and andoullie n corn bread and Chicken ,sausage n okra gumbo. Craw fish are still looking to be over $3 /Lb.

 So they are out the picture.


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> Looks like it's going to be red beans w/ smoked ham and andoullie n corn bread and Chicken ,sausage n okra gumbo. Craw fish are still looking to be over $3 /Lb.
> So they are out the picture.



Still have a few months yet..  prices will come down...  (I hope)


----------



## eman

The freezes we just had pushed the season back at least a month. Today boiled bugs were $4.99 lb at the cheapest place i found. Usually $3.00  lb right now


----------



## eman

counting down the days !


----------



## callahan4life

eman said:


> The freezes we just had pushed the season back at least a month. Today boiled bugs were $4.99 lb at the cheapest place i found. Usually $3.00  lb right now


Do you need us to send you some money to help pay for the mudbugs? I will gladly help.


----------



## jammo

I will gladly kick in some money beyond the normal donation to have mud bugs.


----------



## pineywoods

It's getting closer everyday


----------



## eman

Joe i can do the corn on the cob by it self. Crab boil n honey . best corn you will ever eat out of a pot.


----------



## bamafan

If Taylor's grades are good , thinking of taking her out  of school for 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

a month and a half or so....


----------



## eman

BAMAFAN said:


> If Taylor's grades are good , thinking of taking her out of school for 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!


Girl got you wrapped. if she wants to be there she will LOL


----------



## pineywoods

eman said:


> Girl got you wrapped. if she wants to be there she will LOL


Wonder if she gets to drive pulling the smoker


----------



## bamafan

She's gotta learn sometime!


----------



## eman

Let Taylor do the wings so dad can relax


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> Let Taylor do the wings so dad can relax



hell..  I did them for him last year...  :biggrin:


----------



## jammo

I don't care who did them, they sure were good!


----------



## bamafan

Wings???? What you talking about Willis?

And I'm all about relaxing again this year! Jerry and I may have a little surprise for a late night camp fire!


----------



## eman

What you mean willis? You go to bed at a normal hour and jerry stays inside to referee.


----------



## pineywoods

But his bed is usually a chair by the campfire


----------



## eman

Pineywoods said:


> But his bed is usually a chair by the campfire


This is true, until he gets a chill.


----------



## bamafan

Well Bob got some pork butts thawing out. Hope to get some sausage going this weekend for yer red beans and rice. Looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks.


----------



## boykjo

What are the plans for sausage making this year.... how much, what flavors, what types, volunteers, casings, etc..... I have a raincheck Ive been saving for boston butt  for .99 /lb from food lion.... I can wipe them out...........


----------



## JckDanls 07

well, you know I will volunteer to help where ever needed ...  getting close and can't wait....


----------



## bmudd14474

Wings sound good as long as Jon doesn't spike them again. LOL.


----------



## bamafan

99 cents a pound is a great deal. Would like to find some of that around here. Meat has went thru the roof even on base.


----------



## bamafan

Dang 28 more days!!!!! YIPPEEEEEE


----------



## eman

bmudd14474 said:


> Wings sound good as long as Jon doesn't spike them again. LOL.





JckDanls 07 said:


> well, you know I will volunteer to help where ever needed ... getting close and can't wait....


W/ the ice storm today and water temps dropping over 10 degrees in the ponds i can just about say no mud bugs this year. Thinking some boudin balls .


bmudd14474 said:


> Wings sound good as long as Jon doesn't spike them again. LOL.


I can bring the hell powder???


----------



## bamafan

I'm getting ready!!! Sausage for Bob's red beans and rice. Hope it turns out!













photo 2.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Mar 8, 2014


















photo 3.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Mar 8, 2014


















photo 4.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Mar 8, 2014






In the smoker tomorrow!!!


----------



## van holton

Looks Great Can't wait


----------



## bamafan

Thanks. Van looking forward to seeing you again. Can't compete with joe yet though!!


----------



## eman

Getting real close to needing a head count on those planning to attend???


----------



## JckDanls 07

I vote 200   :biggrin:


----------



## pineywoods

Need a head count and if your coming in before Friday please PM me and let me know what day you are coming in


----------



## JckDanls 07

2 for me...  wife and I..  unless Minnie counts as 1....  :biggrin: 

make a running total here

2 for me

2  running total ...  

next poster just add their head count to the running total


----------



## eman

4 running total


----------



## jammo

Diana & I

6 running total


----------



## boykjo

2 here


----------



## callahan4life

2 here


----------



## bamafan

Shelby said the sausage was pretty dang good. At least she didn't get sick!!!!!! Nothing like using your own kids for a test case  Needs a Tad more heat for Karen though!


----------



## mballi3011

Hey ya'll I'm alive. Can I make a showing. I know I haven't been around much kind of busy life but I much healthier this year.


----------



## boykjo

mballi3011 said:


> Hey ya'll I'm alive. Can I make a showing. I know I haven't been around much kind of busy life but I much healthier this year.


Glad your doing better Mark.. Will be good to see ya again.....


----------



## pineywoods

Will be good to see you again Mark


----------



## bamafan

Hell Yes. Great to hear from you Mark. Besides how would we get along with out your ABT stuffing skills there!!!!!!! Looking forward to seeing you.

Tim


----------



## eman

mballi3011 said:


> Hey ya'll I'm alive. Can I make a showing. I know I haven't been around much kind of busy life but I much healthier this year.


Wouldn't be the same without you! be good to see everyone again.


----------



## fife

Total of 4


----------



## eman

C'mon folks if your going to be there let us know! need head count so that we know how much food to buy.


----------



## van holton

Phyllis and I will be in Fri. afternoon. Staying at Hampton Inn. Can we bring anything? Van


----------



## bamajon

cant wait to see you guys.  me and my daughter will be there.  might bring brody too.  he hasn't been yet


----------



## slowjeep

I'm down in Panama City.  What's all involved in this event?


----------



## bmudd14474

Slow

We all go to Pineywoods camp and just hang out and Q for a few days. We usually have tons of food. People chip in where they can and we just have a great time. If you PM Pineywoods he can give you driving directions and all.


----------



## pineywoods

Here's links to some past ones

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112689/official-smf-n-fl-gathering-april-13th-14th-and-15th-2012

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120346/smf-n-fl-gathering-pics


----------



## bamafan

Shelby and Taylor should be in Friday afternoon after school


----------



## JckDanls 07

slowJEEP said:


> I'm down in Panama City.  What's all involved in this event?



Slow..  If you like ...

Q'n
Camping 
Hotel, If you don't camp (please have a designated driver )  :cheers:
Learning new tricks and tips 
Making new friends
Hanging out with old ones
Throwing a few (or more) back around the campfire
Throwing a bunch of BS around the campfire
Seeing some of the Sponsor's products in use
Winning some of the Sponsor's product
Meet Jeff (site owner) 
Taste some of the best food you'll ever run across your lips

Just to name a few things.... 

You'll not want to miss this event ...  whether it be for one day (Sat. being the Main Event) or spending all 3 days there.... Come join in ....


----------



## eman

Getting close now. will shop this weekend and prep next weekend.


----------



## flash

One more year and I might actually make one of these.


----------



## JckDanls 07

One more year ?


----------



## flash

JckDanls 07 said:


> One more year ?


 I am busy shooting Baseball and Softball. This year is my last.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thumbs Up


----------



## solaryellow

Sadly, I will not be able to make it (again) this year. We will be moving closer to my job which is a good thing, but doing that and going to the NFl Gathering would have been a great thing. Sorry guys.


----------



## bamafan

Joel you and the crew will to sorely missed (again)!. Maybe things will work out for next year. Hope the move goes well for you.

Tim


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dag nab it Joel...  still waiting on the drink ya owe me...  anyways..  maybe next year ....

PS. don't ya love moving...


----------



## millerbob

I would like to attend the gathering on 4-6 April  I have a 5th wheel so would like electrical service if possible.  what do I need to do?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Millerbob said:


> I would like to attend the gathering on 4-6 April  I have a 5th wheel so would like electrical service if possible.  what do I need to do?



ether wait for Jerry (Pineywoods) to answer here..  or send him a PM...  do that by finding one of his post and then hover the cursor over his screen name and choose "send PM"


----------



## bamajon

Nooooooooooooooooo. We'll miss ya Joel.


----------



## eman

Do i need to bring the hell powder?


----------



## bamajon

eman said:


> Do i need to bring the hell powder?



Yes ya do.


----------



## bamajon

image.jpg



__ bamajon
__ Mar 21, 2014






I upgraded this year. Lol.


----------



## eman

You got it!


----------



## JckDanls 07

BAMAJON said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bamajon
> __ Mar 21, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded this year. Lol.



Damn..  you go Jon..  will be good to see ya again ....  

PS.. I have a few different flavors this year   :cheers:


----------



## boykjo

BAMAJON said:


> I upgraded this year. Lol.




Sweet............


----------



## bamajon

No boat this year. I'm sure ya'll can find plenty of work for me. Strong back and a weak mind right?


----------



## bamafan

Well you got half of the equation right!!!! Need to get over and see the new digs. Looks pretty sharp. Will beat the heck out of a tent. Can't wait less than 2 weeks. By the way Jerry will have the log splitter back by then. Just saying???????


----------



## bamajon

I can't wait.  This is my favorite week of the year.


----------



## JckDanls 07

BAMAFAN said:


> Well you got half of the equation right!!!! Need to get over and see the new digs. Looks pretty sharp. Will beat the heck out of a tent. Can't wait less than 2 weeks. By the way Jerry will have the log splitter back by then. Just saying???????



I'll give ya a hand Tim ...


----------



## boykjo

BAMAJON said:


> No boat this year. I'm sure ya'll can find plenty of work for me. Strong back and a weak mind right?



I'll miss trying to drown ourselves...lol


----------



## bamajon

boykjo said:


> BAMAJON said:
> 
> 
> 
> No boat this year. I'm sure ya'll can find plenty of work for me. Strong back and a weak mind right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll miss trying to drown ourselves...lol
Click to expand...


Yea that was fun. 50mph wind had thAt lake white capping.


----------



## ice daddy

Just wondering about the count of people coming.  Planning on bringing about the same amount of Ice for everyone.  Its getting close.  

Don't wanna rain on your boat decision Bamajon but the fishing on Lake Talquin is on fire this year, catfish an perch being caught in large numbers.   Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year.  

Joe are you planning on doing the sausage thing again this year, hope so.       ed


----------



## bamajon

Ice Daddy said:


> Just wondering about the count of people coming.  Planning on bringing about the same amount of Ice for everyone.  Its getting close.
> 
> Don't wanna rain on your boat decision Bamajon but the fishing on Lake Talquin is on fire this year, catfish an perch being caught in large numbers.   Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year.
> 
> Joe are you planning on doing the sausage thing again this year, hope so.       ed



Of course it is. I'm not bringing a boat. I got a little one witha trolling motor I could bring though. It's tempting.


----------



## pineywoods

Ed looks like 60-75 that's about as close as I can figure and that is if people don't no show on us


----------



## boykjo

Ice Daddy said:


> Just wondering about the count of people coming.  Planning on bringing about the same amount of Ice for everyone.  Its getting close.
> 
> Don't wanna rain on your boat decision Bamajon but the fishing on Lake Talquin is on fire this year, catfish an perch being caught in large numbers.   Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year.
> 
> Joe are you planning on doing the sausage thing again this year, hope so.


I spoke with some of the guys and we plan plan to take a break and not do the sausage thing this year. Going to kick back, take it easy and smoke some wings,etc. I have 60 lbs of butts I just bought today and will be making some breakfast sausage and kielbasa I'll be bringing so we wont be without ..... Thanks for the Ice again Ed. It allows me not having to bring the small refrigerator with me...

see ya next week......


----------



## eman

Crawfish still over $100 a sack . So 86 the mudbugs, Going to bring boudin and fry boudin balls , We missed last year because of sherries back problems. I think she is more excited than i am about making the trip .


----------



## dougmays

Hey guys...sorry i've been awol from this thread. things have been crazy busy with work and the new house. I"m not going to make it up there after all because i have to be back down here saturday afternoon...it would be 6 hours of driving round trip for only about 12-14 hours of time to hang out with y'all. 

Next year i'm gonna make it work! 

Have a great time and i'll be watching the pics!


----------



## millerbob

Will I have any problems getting this 40 foot 5th wheel in the gathering?













Trailer.jpg



__ millerbob
__ Mar 28, 2014


----------



## eman

you will need to use the back gate i think , talk to piney woods about that


----------



## pineywoods

If all this rain stops it won't be a problem I sent you directions and there's 32' of open gate coming in that way


----------



## bamafan

Ok it's getting time. I have started filling up the garage floor with stuff to bring. Made a batch of rub for the wings and packed some hell dust for a few select folks (it's not as hot as yours Bob).  Less than a week!


----------



## eman

Friday Night Supper                                                                                                                         Got 6 lbs of cooked chicken 6+ lbs sausage big bag okra and some good chicken stock, Gumbo time.

 Ham bone w/ about 2 " of meat 6 lbs of red beans get some of tim's andoullie and we got red beans n rice. 5 gallon bags of rice and will be making 2 big pans of cornbread

 If someone wants to grab a few bags of frozen corn i can make some sweet n spicy corn on the cob,

 Taste like corn boiled w/ shrimp or crawfish.

 Bringing 1/2 and full size foil pans, qt freezer bags ,

will pick up 8 - 10 lbs uncased boudin for boudin balls .

Sat snacks will be onion rings , hush puppies and boudin balls.

 ANY THING ELSE??????


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> Friday Night Supper                                                                                                                         Got 6 lbs of cooked chicken 6+ lbs sausage big bag okra and some good chicken stock, Gumbo time.
> Ham bone w/ about 2 " of meat 6 lbs of red beans get some of tim's andoullie and we got red beans n rice. 5 gallon bags of rice and will be making 2 big pans of cornbread
> If someone wants to grab a few bags of frozen corn i can make some sweet n spicy corn on the cob,
> Taste like corn boiled w/ shrimp or crawfish.
> Bringing 1/2 and full size foil pans, qt freezer bags ,
> will pick up 8 - 10 lbs uncased boudin for boudin balls .
> Sat snacks will be onion rings , hush puppies and boudin balls.
> ANY THING ELSE??????




That's all ????  

What's everybody else gonna eat ??  as for the corn...  do you want whole ears or the little shorties ??  and about how many ???  (I'll get em) ... 

Getting close now...  bringing the camper up front tomorrow to start loading up... I'm ready for a little vacation ...


----------



## bamafan

Nice. Now I want it to start tonight! Work sucks! See everyone shortly.


----------



## eman

JckDanls 07 said:


> That's all ????
> 
> What's everybody else gonna eat ?? as for the corn... do you want whole ears or the little shorties ?? and about how many ??? (I'll get em) ...
> 
> Getting close now... bringing the camper up front tomorrow to start loading up... I'm ready for a little vacation ...


around 75 of the lil short ears .  I got the crab boil and i think i know someone who may have some honey???


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all ????
> 
> 
> What's everybody else gonna eat ?? as for the corn... do you want whole ears or the little shorties ?? and about how many ??? (I'll get em) ...
> 
> 
> Getting close now... bringing the camper up front tomorrow to start loading up... I'm ready for a little vacation ...
> 
> 
> 
> around 75 of the lil short ears .  I got the crab boil and i think i know someone who may have some honey???
Click to expand...


OK..  you got it ...


----------



## bamafan

Both shrimp pots are loaded in the truck Bob. I know I can't forget them now!


----------



## pineywoods

BAMAFAN said:


> Both shrimp pots are loaded in the truck Bob. I know I can't forget them now!


You could forget the truck


----------



## JckDanls 07

Pineywoods said:


> BAMAFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both shrimp pots are loaded in the truck Bob. I know I can't forget them now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could forget the truck :pot:   :sausage:
Click to expand...


HE HEEEE..  he does seem to have that "Old Timers Disease"..  doesn't he.... 

What's the weather forecast for the weekend up there Jerry ??


----------



## pineywoods

They keep changing it but it seems to get better each forecast

http://www.wctv.tv/


----------



## bkbuilds

Millerbob said:


> Will I have any problems getting this 40 foot 5th wheel in the gathering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ millerbob
> __ Mar 28, 2014



Nice rig, mines 36'... couldn't imagine pulling another 4'.

Nice truck too =)


----------



## dougmays

-- Edited --

Holy #$%

I've been thinking the Gathering was this past weekend all along...big boo boo on my part


----------



## bkbuilds

NP man =)


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> -- Edited --
> 
> Holy #$%
> 
> I've been thinking the Gathering was this past weekend all along...big boo boo on my part



You gonna make it


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> You gonna make it


HAHA! I"m gonna try! since i thought it had already happened i made plans to goto a beer fest here in town, but haven't bought my ticket yet :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dahell with the beerfest...  we'll have plenty and then some....  so we'll see you Friday ???


----------



## ice daddy

AHHHH  Doug, NFL gathering is a beer fest.   An no ticket required.


----------



## bamafan

Brought the smoker to the house. Replacing all the gas lines to the burners in case we need them. Ordered the wings today. Garage floor is covered with so much crap you can't walk!!!!!!!!!!!! Clock is ticking! Come on good weather!


----------



## boykjo

Things are not going good here. Just had a pretty bad gout attack in my foot yesterday (first in about 1 yr  4 mths). I'm on heavy steroid so overnight it is 50% better. hopefully by this after noon I'll be back on my feet and pack up. My wife also had a sever Verdigo attack Sunday and we had to go to the ER.. She is recovering well with some nausea, dizziness meds along with some low dose Valium.... Depending on how I recover I may have to wait another day and leave Thursday... will keep ya posted


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> Things are not going good here. Just had a pretty bad gout attack in my foot yesterday (first in about 1 yr  4 mths). I'm on heavy steroid so overnight it is 50% better. hopefully by this after noon I'll be back on my feet and pack up. My wife also had a sever Verdigo attack Sunday and we had to go to the ER.. She is recovering well with some nausea, dizziness meds along with some low dose Valium.... Depending on how I recover I may have to wait another day and leave Thursday... will keep ya posted


Sorry to hear Joe! Get Better! And the wife


----------



## pineywoods

Joe I hope y'all get to feeling better soon.


----------



## pineywoods

I ordered a couple cases of bicolor corn and the jalapenos today for Friday morning pickup


----------



## ice daddy

An they wonder why they call me Ice Daddy.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IceDaddy1.JPG



__ ice daddy
__ Apr 1, 2014


















IceDaddy2.JPG



__ ice daddy
__ Apr 1, 2014






Will be on site Thursday morning if not sooner.   2000 pounds outta do it.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Pineywoods said:


> I ordered a couple cases on bicolor corn and the jalapenos today for Friday morning pickup



Jerry...  the corn's not for Bob's concoction is it ??  as I am getting 6- 12pcks of the little guys for that ....


----------



## JckDanls 07

boykjo said:


> Things are not going good here. Just had a pretty bad gout attack in my foot yesterday (first in about 1 yr  4 mths). I'm on heavy steroid so overnight it is 50% better. hopefully by this after noon I'll be back on my feet and pack up. My wife also had a sever Verdigo attack Sunday and we had to go to the ER.. She is recovering well with some nausea, dizziness meds along with some low dose Valium.... Depending on how I recover I may have to wait another day and leave Thursday... will keep ya posted



OH NOOOOOO..  say it aint so Joe...  hope the wife and yourself get better pretty quick so you can make it...


----------



## eman

If jerrys getting corn you can skip it unless he has plans for it?


----------



## eman

am going to boil corn w/ crab boil and honey


----------



## JckDanls 07

I hope he reply's soon... as Charlotte is going shopping tomorrow ... I'll PM him


----------



## boykjo




----------



## JckDanls 07

boykjo said:


> Got most everything packed except the coolers and the tv stuff. I'm doing good and the wife is up and packing... She wants another day to rest. says she feels like she is in a spaceship.... I knew she wasnt from this planet...lol. We will be leaving  4am sharp thursday morning. Should get us there around 3pm... thats the plan
> 
> See ya then



YIPPEEEEE


----------



## bamafan

Jerry has corn enough for Bob to use and some left over too


----------



## JckDanls 07

BAMAFAN said:


> Jerry has corn enough for Bob to use and some left over too



OK then..  I'll cancel the order ...


----------



## eman

Hate to say this but,,,, Pack rain gear!!!! Sat looks wet at this time?


----------



## boykjo

I heard the weatherman say scattered showers. Wish I was on the road.... Just sittin here waiting for the day to pass


----------



## callahan4life

Well folks, a good friend of mine succumbed to his long fought battle with cancer and his funeral arrangements will prevent Linda & I from attending this year gathering. I'll miss seeing you guys and gals, but I'll start my countdown for next year's event.


----------



## brooksy

Sounds like its going to be one hell of a party! If I wasn't going to get my new toy this weekend I'd love to come hang with you guys. Always next year I guess.


----------



## pineywoods

David sorry about your friend and know y'all will be missed


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dave...  sorry to hear the bad news...  prayers for all of y'all .... 


I'm all packed up...  loaded .... ready to go...  will be pulling out at 6 AM (hopefully) ...  should arrive a little after lunch ....


----------



## JckDanls 07

by the way...  what ever happened to Rick (NEPAS)...  he doesn't love us anymore ???


----------



## africanmeat

Hi Guys i wish i could be there .

.

maybe next time .

pop one for me













J_FBXYDcPOPwy73uo95VNzO8PMDO-7M4n77cdNUdL9w=w400-h



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 3, 2014


----------



## dougmays

Sorry for your loss David!

So i really wanted to make it up there but i'm just not able to get out of the obligations i setup this weekend, thinking the gathering was this past weekend...me and my dumb brain haha!

i'm really gonna miss being up there but count me in for sure next year! come hell or high water i'll be there. 

Have fun y'all and i'll be sitting here hitting refresh waiting for pics :)


----------



## mballi3011

Sorry for your loss David.

Joe I'm glad you are gonna make it. I'm so looking forward to seeing everyone again. If it rains does that mean I don't have to shower? JK Can't wait I got everything ready just waiting on the clock to countdown to go time.


----------



## fife

Well I am sitting here at the fire station reading posts and cant wait till in the morning. RV is all packed and waiting to pull out about 830. We should be over by noon.

My friend Joe and his wife Renee are bring there drink machine just might have some adult drinks ya never know.

Cant wait to see everyone so drive safe and we will see ya soon.

Fife













308788_2.jpg



__ fife
__ Apr 3, 2014






Home for the weekend


----------



## orlandosmoking

Why aren't YOU here?


----------



## boykjo

africanmeat said:


> Hi Guys i wish i could be there .
> 
> .
> 
> maybe next time .
> 
> pop one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_FBXYDcPOPwy73uo95VNzO8PMDO-7M4n77cdNUdL9w=w400-h
> 
> 
> 
> __ africanmeat
> __ Apr 3, 2014


We wish you were here too Ahron......... We'll keep the smoke rolling for ya


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  we made it home safe...  going to bed ....


----------



## pineywoods

We would like to thank everyone that came it was a fun weekend. Sorry to say I didn't take a single picture but others did and I'm sure will be posting them in the near future


----------



## mballi3011

First I want to say THANK YOU to Jerry and Karen you two did a fabulous job again. The place is and was amazing again. Then to all the folks that showed up this year ya'll sure made it fun again. Bob you did a great job with the gumbo and the red beans and rice. Then the boudin balls were as close to heavenly as I have ever stuck into my mouth. Joe the sausage again was pure goodness. Thanks for some for the road too. I also have to give a big shout out to Todd with a-maze product for all the goodies. I will use them very soon. Like in a couple of hours.  Brian it was again it was nice for you to make the long voyage. I had a great time cooking and visiting with everyone and again a HUGE THANK YOU to Jerry and Karen.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK THEN...  I'll begin with a *BIG* *"THANK YOU"* to Miss Karen and Jerry...  you two are truly a gift from above...  To allow all who attend this wonderful gathering to come in and invade your privacy for a weekend is truly a blessing ...  so again, *"THANK YOU"*

Jeff, as I always say, If it wasn't for you starting these awesome forums none of this would be possible...  so a BIG *"THANK YOU"* to you as well (even though you couldn't make it this year) you were missed ... 

Todd, The door prizes you sent were without a doubt one of the highlights of the gathering...  whenever a person won something there eyes lit up and got a big smile on they're face...  *"THANK YOU"* Bub ....

Brian,  *"THANK YOU"* for making dinner (ribs and tri tip) Thursday night..  they were the best yet (my opinion)...  Glad you could make the trip again this year...

Tim, your the man when it comes to wings..  my god they were good ...  *"THANK YOU"* for letting me help ya and learning a little bit about stick burners ... 

Joe, (the *"KING"* of sausage making)...  Good lordy brother ...  the stuff you made was off the hook, Bub ...  *"THANK YOU"* for sharing it with us ...

Bob and Sherry, my Weesiana friends...  *"THANK YOU"* for cooking "Cajun Night"  Friday night...  The gumbo, beans and rice, boudin, sweet and spicey corn, hush puppy's, onion rings, damn it y'all, what else did ya'll make....  It was all fantastic...  

Mark, a big *'THANK YOU"*  brother for cooking Saturday's Grand Finale Dinner (brisket and butts)...  I know the timing was close..  but you pulled it off ...  It was all awesome... also wanna thank you for letting me look over your shoulder and learn... 

Ed...  hey Bub..  I gotta throw out a BIG *"THANK YOU"* your way...  If it wasn't for you WE would of had no way to keep all this food and our refreshments cold...  Thanks again for the ice ... and the oysters ...  and the pulled pork gadget...  and the...  and the ...  

a BIG *"THANK YOU* goes out to all the others that helped out in the kitchen...  that helped make ABT's ...  that helped clean up after every mess .... 

It was good to see old friends and to meet and make new ones...  What a blast both Charlotte and I had... 

Bet y'all can't guess what's for dinner tonight ... :drool




*"THANK YOU ALL"*​
PS. I took my camera and never got it out of the camper...  can you believe that ...  sorry, no pics here ether ...


----------



## boykjo

> First I want to say THANK YOU to Jerry and Karen you two did a fabulous job again. The place is and was amazing again. Then to all the folks that showed up this year y'all sure made it fun again. Bob you did a great job with the gumbo and the red beans and rice. Then the boudin balls were as close to heavenly as I have ever stuck into my mouth. Joe the sausage again was pure goodness. Thanks for some for the road too. I also have to give a big shout out to Todd with a-maze product for all the goodies. I will use them very soon. Like in a couple of hours.  Brian it was again it was nice for you to make the long voyage. I had a great time cooking and visiting with everyone and again a HUGE THANK YOU to Jerry and Karen.





JckDanls 07 said:


> OK THEN... I'll begin with a *BIG* *"THANK YOU"* to Miss Karen and Jerry... you two are truly a gift from above... To allow all who attend this wonderful gathering to come in and invade your privacy for a weekend is truly a blessing ... so again, *"THANK YOU"*
> 
> Jeff, as I always say, If it wasn't for you starting these awesome forums none of this would be possible... so a BIG *"THANK YOU"* to you as well (even though you couldn't make it this year) you were missed ...
> 
> Todd, The door prizes you sent were without a doubt one of the highlights of the gathering... whenever a person won something there eyes lit up and got a big smile on they're face... *"THANK YOU"* Bub ....
> 
> Brian, *"THANK YOU"* for making dinner (ribs and tri tip) Thursday night.. they were the best yet (my opinion)... Glad you could make the trip again this year...
> 
> Tim, your the man when it comes to wings.. my god they were good ... *"THANK YOU"* for letting me help ya and learning a little bit about stick burners ...
> 
> Joe, (the *"KING"* of sausage making)... Good lordy brother ... the stuff you made was off the hook, Bub ... *"THANK YOU"* for sharing it with us ...
> 
> Bob and Sherry, my Weesiana friends... *"THANK YOU"* for cooking "Cajun Night" Friday night... The gumbo, beans and rice, boudin, sweet and spicy corn, hush puppy's, onion rings, damn it y'all, what else did y'all make.... It was all fantastic...
> 
> Mark, a big *'THANK YOU"* brother for cooking Saturday's Grand Finale Dinner (brisket and butts)... I know the timing was close.. but you pulled it off ... It was all awesome... also wanna thank you for letting me look over your shoulder and learn...
> 
> Ed... hey Bub.. I gotta throw out a BIG *"THANK YOU"* your way... If it wasn't for you WE would of had no way to keep all this food and our refreshments cold... Thanks again for the ice ... and the oysters ... and the pulled pork gadget... and the... and the ...
> 
> a BIG *"THANK YOU* goes out to all the others that helped out in the kitchen... that helped make ABT's ... that helped clean up after every mess ....
> 
> It was good to see old friends and to meet and make new ones... What a blast both Charlotte and I had...
> 
> Bet y'all can't guess what's for dinner tonight ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"THANK YOU ALL"*​PS. I took my camera and never got it out of the camper... can you believe that ... sorry, no pics here ether ...


Mark and Keith, Y'all made this easy for me.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to everyone who made my wife Vicki feel right at home. See.... I do have a wife. She really enjoyed herself....

Joe


----------



## eman

We made it back to Big B.R, after having pull over and sit out a couple of storms, 

 A big Thanks to Jerry n Karen for opening u their property and their home for us.

 Everything i ate was fantastic. Most of the stuff i drank was as well.

 I guess next year i need to bring more boudin for the balls . 

 Thanks to all who came and enjoyed themselves. 

   Sherrie says thanks to all that pitched in and helped as she was not able to do as much as she wanted this year.

Joe thank's for the sausage , it will be enjoyed 

 Tim thanks for the rye it will be enjoyed also. (just not w/ the sausage)

To whomever made the cold black eyed pea salad, It is great heated up!!!

If i missed anyone .Please charge it to my head and not my heart,


----------



## JckDanls 07

Bob..  tell Sherrie that that's not why we like her to come (to work)...  we were all more than happy that she (and you) were able to be there... If she doesn't like it..  we will not let her do anything next year...  :biggrin:


----------



## jammo

SMF 2014 001.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 002.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 003.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 005.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 004.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 018.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 006.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 007.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 008.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 009.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 010.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 011.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 012.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 013.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 014.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 015.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 016.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 017.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 042.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 019.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 020.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 021.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 022.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 023.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 024.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 025.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 026.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 027.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 028.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 029.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 030.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 031.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 032.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 033.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 034.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 035.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 036.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 037.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 038.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 039.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 040.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


















SMF 2014 041.jpg



__ jammo
__ Apr 7, 2014


----------



## jammo

Diana & I just want to say a HUGE thank you to Jerry & Karen for a great gathering. For the others at the gathering, thank you for everything and your allowing us to be part of your group. We hope to see all of you again.


----------



## millerbob

Jo and I had a great time at the gathering this past weekend.  Thanks again for a wonderful weekend.


----------



## dougmays

Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## millerbob

_8002828_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002829_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002831_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002832_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002833_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002836_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002837_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002838_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002844_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002846_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002847_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002848_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002850_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002852_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002853_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002855_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002858_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002869_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002870_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002871_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002873_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002878_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002881_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002884_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002905_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002925_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002929_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002931_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002942_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002952_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002960_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002962_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002965_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002966_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002969_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002970_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002971_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002972_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002973_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002975_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002976_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002977_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002978_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002979_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002981_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014


















_8002983_01.JPG



__ millerbob
__ Apr 9, 2014






Sorry for the inappropriate post, so here are the photos from the Gathering,


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks for sharing the pic's.... Whats the story with the corvette?


----------



## pineywoods

DanMcG said:


> Thanks for sharing the pic's.... Whats the story with the corvette?


I think he likes vettes  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I'm rebuilding it piece by piece it seems for my wife but not much has gotten done for a year or two


----------



## van holton

Phyllis and I went to thank Jerry and Karen for the super hospitality. We also like to think all the Q'ers for the delicious food. Thanks


----------



## jammo

Diana, Auggie & I had a bad trip back to Missouri with heavy rain, damage to the floor of our motor home from a piece of steel on I-65 and then bad wind. We thank all of you for a great gathering and food for royalty. One great group to know.


----------



## bamafan

Sorry for the rough trip back Allen, but glad you made it. Hopefully your new rig won't be to bad to repair. Really enjoyed seeing you again. Let me know if the Guru works out for you.


----------



## bamafan

Bob thanks for all the great pictures!


----------



## JckDanls 07

jammo said:


> Diana, Auggie & I had a bad trip back to Missouri with heavy rain, *damage to the floor of our motor home* from a piece of steel on I-65 and then bad wind. We thank all of you for a great gathering and food for royalty. One great group to know.



Never fails..  whenever ya get a new vehicle...  something always happens....  hope it's not to bad and can be fixed soon...  glad ya finally made it home though...  take care...


----------



## fife

Dang hate to hear about the bad luck on the way back home. Was great chatting with you while at the gathering. Hope they were able to get the coach fixed up good as new.
Robert (Barney) Fife, Maxine and Mollie


----------



## pineywoods

Allen sorry to hear about the rough trip home and the damage to the motorhome hope they can repair it reasonably.


----------



## pineywoods

Great pictures Bob. For those that may view this thread without knowing we have a large parcel of property and lease some more so we control about 250 acres. Some of our attendees don't have areas to shoot and we do, we have an area away from everything and everybody else we let people go shoot as long as they are responsible. The little girls are my granddaughters and the older girls are another members daughters.


----------

